
Parallel Query for Amazon Aurora - manigandham
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/new-parallel-query-for-amazon-aurora/
======
shub
Sounds like they can do predicate pushdown to the storage nodes now.
And...mainly beneficial for medium-to-highly selective scans of mostly
uncached tables?

